# Sony MD MZ - N707 OPEN JUKEBOX



## melydron (May 10, 2007)

Hi,
I have sony mini disc mz-n707 and I can't transfer my md songs from md disc to pc.The programme is called "OpenMG Jukebox". I have win xp.
Is there any sollution?
Thank you very much


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried the SonyMD plugin for RealPlayer? It's much more reliable than OpenMG Jukebox.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/mz-n707-type-r-net-md-driver-33070.html


----------



## shahnur (May 13, 2007)

I need to download Sony MD MZ - N707 Driver


----------

